# Sick Guppies



## Shogunsc4 (Jul 12, 2007)

I have recently purchased 2 guppies and later discovered that they both have mouth fungus. It is now in the 4 gallon hospital tank with both melafix and pimafix (directed dosage). Today is the 4th day of medication, mouth fungus appeared to be fading away BUT one of the guppy now starting to have his beautiful tail rotting away and getting worse. What should I do?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sounds like fin & tail rot.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

keep treating and also change the water frequently.


----------

